# DIY Co2 Reactor



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Well I have all the parts for my DIY Co2 reactor except for a piece of 2" clear PVC. Any one have any suggestions on were to get clear PVC, both Home Depot or Lowes don't carry it.

BTW, I got the design plans from the website www.hofteizer. net if any one is curious. Will take photos when its done.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I used an old gravel vac tube.


----------

